# Pictures of new additions



## alexkerhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Lately, i've been going to fleamarkets and such, and found several nice cameras for decent deals.

You may notice some discrepancies between picture quality, because some pics were taken before I got my new digicam. Please pardon the ugly pictures. 
Here are the pictures. 

Yashica FR-II SLR







Zeiss Ikon Contaflex SLR







Minolta AutoCord TLR







Honeywell Pentax Spotmatic SLR







Zeiss Ikon Ikonta 522/22












Konica C35







Kuribayashi Petri 35








Voigtlander Vito Automatic







Crystar miniature camera







Ansco Cadet







Ansco Speedex Special 4.5







Kodak Starmatic







Argus C3 Matchmatic







Kodak Duoflex I







Kodak Duoflex II







Kodak Pony 828







Kodak Pony II


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 14, 2008)

New pictures added.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to know what you paid for some of those beauties!


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 14, 2008)

Not too much, but I do tend to spend most of my paycheck on my hobbies..lol

The Pentax costed me $75, but it had an Asahi 200mm lens, vivitar 2x multiplier, Asahi 35mm wide-lens, and a polarizer. So it was a good deal. It was the most expensive.
The Contaflex was $40, the Yashica was $35, the Autocord was $30, the ikonta was $50, kuribayashi was $20, and the rest were sub-$15 range.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 15, 2008)

:thumbup:  Good work!

I'm jealous of some of those finds. :mrgreen:


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Nealpage. 

My camera collection has to be amazing, because I suck at photography.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 15, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> My camera collection has to be amazing, because I suck at photography.


 


Exactly my feelings about myself.

Hey Alex, anytime you have questions about collecting, drop me a line and I'll help.


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 15, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Exactly my feelings about myself.
> 
> Hey Alex, anytime you have questions about collecting, drop me a line and I'll help.



I appreciate that, and I might have a few questions soon.

I loved looking at your collection, especially the rangefinders and SLRs.

Right now, I am in love with the Contaflex line from Zeiss Ikon. I've gotten the super, the II and the S-Matic.


----------



## Dutchboy (Apr 18, 2008)

I love those old cameras! Have you taken any pictures with them??


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 19, 2008)

Dutchboy said:


> I love those old cameras! Have you taken any pictures with them??



Hehe, I want to, but I haven't had the time to buy film and get it developed, but I have a future project coming up involving country sides and an assortment of vintage cameras.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 23, 2008)

nice finds (though i cannot see the pics...probably a filter at work)

i recently got a zeiss ikon contaflex super and i love it. got the first roll back from it...and they were ok. i was worried the thing wasnt working.

flea market season has arrived, and i cant wait to seek out some photo stuff!


----------



## Sardine (Apr 27, 2008)

Did you buy all those at the same fleamarket?


----------

